# Mushroom coral limp and laying flat?



## OctoCamo (Sep 5, 2011)

Alright so this morning I decided to go out and switch my Ultra Sun T5 bulb rated at 6,500 k with an Ocean Sun bulb which is rated at 10,000 k. Note that I also have an Actinic 420 ( Coral Sun) combined with one or the other. So anyways I come home when my lights are off and notice that my mushroom coral is "limp" and laying down instead of shriveled up?! Could this be because I have to much/ little light or because it now has to adjust to the brighter or dimmer condition (I assume its much brighter) I have a 75 gal and my shrooms are at the bottom of the tank on a small rock.

Thanks for all you help!


----------

